# Gelato pro 2500 ice cream maker



## steve_manhattan (Jun 4, 2006)

Does any one have experience of the Gelato pro 2500 ice cream maker. I've seen two models on various websites and would like some info. I want it for our restaurant in Thailand and have no access to ice cream machine here. So I want to buy the right one. Thanks


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Hi steve,

Although i have not used the gelato brand myself.

I worked for John Lewis for a number of years selling amongs other things Ice Cream makers.

I can vouch for the gelato brand as we never had any of this brand returned as faulty and the customers seemed to be delighted with there product.

happy ice cream making.

Anthony


----------

